# Hilfestellung bei Tabletkauf



## LukaLutschi (25. Juni 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

 

ich bin ganz neu hier bei buffed also erst einmal ein herzliches "Hallo!" an alle 

 

Einen Forumseintrag der auf meine Frage passt habe ich nicht gefunden deswegen hier die Frage:

 

Da ich absolut keine Ahnung von Tablets habe und noch nie eins zuvor besitzt habe, würde ich mich freuen, wenn Ihr mir hier einige Tipps bzw. Empfehlungen geben könntet.

 

Hier die Eckdaten die ich geben kann:

 

Ich werde das Tablet hauptsächlich für Medienwiedergabe (Youtube,Netflix ect.) und meine Vorlesungen an der Uni nutzen.

Deswegen wäre es wichtig, dass das Tablet einen Eingabestift und gute Text bzw. PDF Bearbeitungsprogramme unterstützt.

Preislich wäre meine Obergrenze bei 500-600 €. Jedoch bin ich mir eben nicht sicher ob meine Anforderungen nicht auch schon von einem billigeren Tablet erfüllt werden. Über die Bildschirmgröße bin ich mir noch im Unklaren. Außerdem lässt sich noch sagen, dass ich einen Windowsrechner und ein Android-Smartphone besitze. An Cloud Services nutze ich (wenn überhaupts) Google Drive und Dropbox. Deswegen wäre ein I-Pad (wahrscheinlich?!) eher ungeeignet.

 

Wenn Ihr mir Tipps und Empfehlungen geben könnt würde ich mich riesig freuen!

 

LG

 

Luka


----------



## GameBoy90 (25. September 2020)

Hey Luka!

 

Wenn du die unsicher bist, welches Tablet zu dir passt, kann es auch hilfreich sein mal ein wenig im Internet zu recherchieren und sich Bewertungen von Kunden durchzulesen. Wenn du das Tablet hauptsächlich für die Uni und für Textprogramme benutzen möchtest, muss es auf jeden Fall nicht das neuste High-End-Modell sein. Schaue doch mal bei diesem Ratgeber: https://www.***/tablet-mit-stift-test/

 

Hier werden einige hilfreiche Tipps zum Finden des richtigen Tablets gegeben


----------



## pclady0815 (12. Dezember 2020)

Hi Luka,

 

falls du bist jetzt noch kein Tablet gefunden hast, kann ich dir auf jeden Fall ein iPad empfehlen.

Dabei reicht auch das ganz normale, sodass du mit max. 400 € dabei bist.

 

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir noch helfen.

 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## bufferduff4 (8. Januar 2021)

Hallo miteinander, 

 

ich als bekennender Apple-Fan kann dir ein iPad mit Apple Pencil wärmstens empfehlen. Ich habe mir selbst eins letztes Jahr für die Uni geholt und möchte es seitdem nicht mehr missen. Notizen sind mit dem Pencil einfach zu schreiben und sind alle an einem Ort gespeichert und immer dabei. Ein absoluter Pluspunkt in meinen Augen. 

 

Vg


----------

